# My Anxiety is gone!! yay crimsoncora!!



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

i just had to post this, I realized the root of my problems and have gained tremendous strength and wisodm to conquer life. I have been at low points that have made me consider routes that are dark and permanent but I realized it was just a temporary problem. One of the reasons for this realization is that I am a powerful being capable of change. I knew I had the power to control my emotions and also realized I could control others around me to react to me exactly the way I want. I just needed confidence. I had to do a complete mindset overhaul. college classes started and I just made it a point to socialize with everyone and its gone beautifully. yes i have had setbacks but i just keep moving forward. I also made rigid lines for people not to cross and only demand respect just like I give it, more than anything i found being honest is key. I say exactly what i want and feel, with tact of course. in my fav qoute i like to remind myself that my being small does not serve the world. my dads death and all the growth i had have propelled me to just leap with faith in myself to new heights.

just know that you can and will overcome it all, just have faith. it took me awhile but i now know that i can and will succeed.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Yaaaaaay! That's really wonderful that you're feeling so much better.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats!
It pleases me to hear things are going well for you, and is pretty inspirational too!


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Good on you and congrats!  That's great that you found a way of overcoming your problems that worked so well for you. Hope things continue to go well! Wishing you the best of luck for the future!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Woooo! congratulations on having worked so hard to overcome this!!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

That's awesome that's the stuff i want to hear, everyone could use a little inspiration and belief that anxiety is conquerable, I know I always can. Congrats


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats crimsoncora!


----------



## sapik (Aug 30, 2011)

hey i'm happy for you. it's really great to actually overcome the anxiety. that's really inspiring. kudos for graduating from this thing. :clap


----------



## ASAR (Sep 14, 2010)

great post!..


----------

